# So is anyone else as jaded as I am . . .



## rooster831 (Aug 27, 2017)

. . . Cause I'm so sick of these shitty little girls who just rip ya heart out and let u fester in resentment and self loathing and don't even apologise but instead they feel like they've gained something.

So fuck romance I got a dog now who's way cooler than any of those dirty skanks I used to know (and one dencent young lady).

But there's one thing my dog can't supply that I could use on a regular basis: physical intimacy beyond friendly cuddling (anything beyond that with a dog and you're green lighted imo).

So it's fuck em and see ya later from now on I guess, and it feels good knowing I won't put myself in a position to get hurt again.

How does everyone or anyone else feel and/or think?

If jaded, let your misery from from your withered sense of self and bring some closure into your life ya miserable fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Aug 27, 2017)

Well hey, coming from a "Shitty little girl" I have a question for you:

Am I allowed to think someone is an awesome human being and still have no desire to fuck them? Like, is platonic friendship a privilege that only straight men are allowed to achieve? 
Why do you think that just doing the bare minimum (And probably not even that) entitles you to whoever you've chosen's body and time?

We are not fucking things. We are not "Little girls" who can't make up our own minds. If a woman wants you she will LET YOU THE FUCK KNOW. Trust me, we're not playing hard to get, you're being hard to want. 

And look at you, here you are being so obsessed with how "unfair" you think you're life is, have you once thought about what it's like to be a traveling chick? You know how many of us have been raped, sexually assaulted, touched in our fucking sleep? By dudes who are just so convinced that twenty "Nos" and ten "Leave me alones" somehow means "I want you."

Why don't you take a bath and work on your personality. It's not hard to get laid, you just have to hide the fact that you're a piece of shit for a night.


----------



## rooster831 (Aug 27, 2017)

So I'm a piece of shit for my opinions based on the experiences I've had with women in my life . . . 

That may be a fact but u think I am too wide ranging when I only mention the women I have encountered, and too specific when u say "traveling chicks".

I never mentioned once that any of them traveled or the circumstances under wich they broke my heart and all of a sudden I'm some masoganistic (excuse my horrid spelling) fuck face who can't differentiate between a human and a vagina.

And yes u r right they do let me know but they EVERY FUCKIN TIME have a man already so what does that say?!?!

I love women, I couldn't be a man without one, but romance can just eat a dick is what I'm trying to say


----------



## blue ant (Aug 27, 2017)

If it keeps happening then you probably keep doing something wrong.


----------



## bjorkedfork (Aug 27, 2017)

You first got to be able to stand on your own two feet with your chin up, not out of pride or arrogance, but out of self love; being confident in yourself, happy, and content. Examine yourself and your intentions - co-dependency is not cool. You got to have something to bring to the table. It's all about agape! Love is action, moreso than a feeling. Unconditional love without expectations or conditions to be met.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 27, 2017)

The trick is to separate sex from a relationship. Its OK to sleep with a "girl" but I'll only get involved with a woman and there is a big difference.

I've been cheated on so many times I don't even get upset anymore it just means that its over. Keep the good times and throw away the rest and move on.

I don't mean that to be sexist either because the reverse is also true. There are boys and then there are men.

"Kill the boy, Become the Man"


----------



## rooster831 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thx to the both of you for the constructive criticism

There is something wrong with me and those who chose who to give myself to

But I don't want this thread to be particular about me 

I want both men and women to feel safe venting their frustrations about their romantic entaglements here


----------



## Odin (Aug 27, 2017)

Great Expectations suck... 

I've been there... am there... orbit around the dark star called heartache. 

I know (maddening laughter) it makes you go [email protected]!!









Remember though don't give up... The women... the women won't let us.


----------



## rooster831 (Aug 28, 2017)

Lol I guess not


----------



## AAAutin (Aug 28, 2017)

blue ant said:


> If it keeps happening then you probably keep doing something wrong.



How's the saying go? _If you run into an asshole in the morning, you ran into an asshole. If you run into assholes all day, _you're_ the asshole.
_
Basically, everything @Geraldo said; but also: I used to be a thirsty "nice guy" desperate type who grew progressively more bitter and jaded over constantly being "friend-zoned" (ugh)—well on my way to becoming some incel misogynist—then a funny thing happened: I found happiness. All that time, I tied my depression to rejection when, turns out, I WAS JUST FUCKING DEPRESSED. I wasn't viewing women as human beings, but as escape ladders.

So, if you want some advice, here's mine: stop objectifying women—both sexually and idolatrously. These "shitty little girls" you once desired, then denigrated, are no better or worse than you: they're gassy fleshbags _just like you. _And if you stop hoisting them onto such easily destructible pedestals, I guarantee you'll have a much easier time relating to them.


----------



## iONik (Aug 28, 2017)

oh for fuck sake iv'e never seen such crap on this site before shut the fuck up!


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow. I think some people are taking this guy's rant entirely too seriously.

I was jaded for a long time as far as relationships go, because of an extremely bad relationship I was in earlier In life.

Essentially, I was in a relationship with a "girl" for 7 years after I lost my virginity to her. It was my first true love.

She ended up fucking a lot of my friends, including blowing me off at my own birthday party to fuck some random guy. She basically told me she wanted to fuck this guy, so leave.

But she loved me, and I loved her, but she also loved sex, and I just wanted her. I didn't want to fuck other people. She always came back to me and asked for me to take her back, and my dumb ass always did.

The final straw was when she slept with my best friend while I was at work, and when I got back she broke up with me for him. And not soon after she had a kid with him. (This guy is a POS unemployed heroine addict who knows nothing of the word responsibility or has any place raising a child, IMO)

In a fit of rage, and the worst depression I have ever felt, I got blackout drunk and rode my motor cycle at red line in the oncoming lane for 10 miles to my friends house. I wanted to die. Thank god I didnt.

I digress.

What I later came to realize is that I was to blame for at least 50% of what happened to me. I was still a "boy", she wanted a stable "man". She also wanted children, I definitely did not. If I would have "grown up" I could have kept her. Thank god I didnt. I wouldn't have the awesome life I have today.

This jaded me as far as relationships go for a long time. I hurt a few women who genuinely loved me, I think I subconsciously thought I was getting back at my ex by womanizing.

I am EXTREMELY ashamed of myself for hurting those women, they did not deserve that, and I eventually found peace with myself and started to have normal relationships again. I now love my partners unconditionally, some times it can be a weakness.

I love WOMEN. I try not to get involved with many younger girls, as I have learned that most yoUnger girls/women are not ready to have a long term relationship, not all, but many that I have dated.

In a way, I feel that I am still not stable enough to maintain a relationship. I'm houseless most of the time. I hAve no financial stability, no assets, shitty credit, I travel all the time.

But then again, I may be looking in the wrong circles, or being to hard on myself. I know there is someone out there for me. There is someone out there for everyone.

My advice for the OP is: get over it man. You may be looking in the wrong places. Just be yourself and someone will love you for that.

If someone cheats on you. Fuck them, leave 'em. No one deserves that. I hate how some people try to justify cheating. If someone cheats once, they will probably do it again, and it usually means they are looking for something that you currently arent giving, or can't give them. The adult thing to do would just tell the other person they want to sleep with someone else, or break up with them.

As far as the polyamorous people out there, I have already stated in another thread that I'm kinda old fashioned, and probably couldn't be in a polyamorous relationship. Not that it doesn't work for many other people. Being polyamorous and cheating are 2 WAY different things.

And yes. Relationships are not just about sex. Sex is important, but the intellect and humor of another person is MUCH more important imo. Stay classy StP.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 29, 2017)

to OP

I believe this is the hard truth - it's your own prerogative to 'fester in resentment' or not - granted that none of us KNOW what your actual situation WAS that you're referring to...it sounds like you are assuming that this ex-lover wants you to loathe yourself, which to me is probably nonsense.

Source: going through the same delusion in the thankfully distant past myself

In any case, look forward to better experiences! Ya live to learn


----------



## rooster831 (Aug 29, 2017)

Guy With Face said:


> to OP
> 
> I believe this is the hard truth - it's your own prerogative to 'fester in resentment' or not - granted that none of us KNOW what your actual situation WAS that you're referring to...it sounds like you are assuming that this ex-lover wants you to loathe yourself, which to me is probably nonsense.
> 
> ...



Well I assumed they didn't care cause one went back to her ex without even an explanation right in front of my face without even acknowledging the fact that she led me on for nothing and the other broke up with me because of the face we had different musical interests (which I was willing to overlook) and she couldn't get me to cum which I find selfish. And don't forget said girl started fuckin my homeboy immediately after with a complete lack of remorse.

If those are not examples of letting me fester in resentment tell me what they are plz


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 30, 2017)

What I'm getting at is that it's your choice to fester in resentment or to become indifferent

It sounds like these were some people who were behaving indifferently, so it's my opinion to not regard them so much.

I don't think either of them want you to 'fester' or suffer. If you disagree, you can at least consider this as an alternative to what you've been thinking.

That's gonna be all from me on that subject, safe travels


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Aug 30, 2017)

most of this thread sounds way too monogamous and toxically masculine for me. sort of confused....


----------



## beersalt (Aug 30, 2017)

rooster831 said:


> . . . Cause I'm so sick of these shitty little girls who just rip ya heart out and let u fester in resentment and self loathing and don't even apologise but instead they feel like they've gained something.
> 
> So fuck romance I got a dog now who's way cooler than any of those dirty skanks I used to know (and one dencent young lady).



Your issues seem rather specific. Like your seeking out this type of person, or something. Not all girls, are "shitty little ones", and you're hardly ever going to get any apologies from anyone when you feel it's necessary, or owed to you. That's just how it goes. Heartbreak happens. And every person, no matter what gender- can be shitty. Just because you've gotten your fragile little heart stomped on once or twice makes each one individually become "dirty skanks"? Suck it up, realize the issues that caused for shit to go negatively south- and refrain from the name calling.
Geeze.. 

You all want to make a differentiation between women, and girls, and young ladies?- but it doesn't really seem like any of you can actually make a difference in definition, or reference. 

You "couldn't be a man, without a woman"- eh? Well, as long as you act like an entitled whiny little baby boy, I don't see you moving any further than the "shitty little dirty skank girls" that your such a fan of. But claim not to be? 
Get fucking real dude. Take responsibility for your own heartbreak. This blame shit is making me more jaded by the fucking second. 

good day!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 31, 2017)

A woman is someone who can take care of her own shit and doesn't need to be taken care of. Girls need a man/woman to take care of them. But I feel like we are getting dragged into the pronoun game because the same applies to boys and men.

For years I dated girls who just wanted to not work, play with my emotions, and eventually cheat on me and leave. Im not angry at any of them. I just wasn't the guy for them. Most of them are in stable committed relationships now. And I'm happy for them.

I was also an immature little boy full of a strange mixture of false confidence and codependent clingy neediness. I could pick them up but after a the strange wore off they were outta there.

Then I realized that I was the problem. Falling in love with any girl who paid attention to me.

Then I manned up. Got my shit together. I turned down any girl who didn't enrich my life or vice versa. I met my wife. A stable mature woman with her own income. She challenged me and made me start acting like a mature adult. If I hadn't she would have left me.

I'm afraid when she dies I will permanently revert back to a lost little boy. But true love always comes with a price when it comes to an end.


----------



## iONik (Aug 31, 2017)

@rooster831 "She couldn't get me to cum which I find selfish" lmao just gets better and better.


----------



## 6StringLovin (Sep 9, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Then I realized that I was the problem. Falling in love with any girl who paid a



That's real shit right there. I had a habit of doing this myself. And you miss the fact that the "shitty" things are just people making choices. Doesn't have nothing to do with you, you're not responsible for their actions or their feelings. If you're not cool with those choices tryn compromise and if you can't then ya know it's time to keep looking, but ya can't hate someone for making their own choices. You cant make them act and feel the way you want them too, they are who they are.That's honestly what "dating" is isn't it? That trial period where you're feeling each other out seeing if theres some chemistry, checking out the good and the bad (cause you cant take one without the other.) and deciding to get serious or not. Its not the mold your perfect partner period. Explore my friend, with infinite variations of people it's impossible there isn't someone out there that would match you. Know what your looking for and know your worth. Bring good vibes to the table and it'll fall into place sooner or later


----------

